# Choose between 2 & 4 favorite works (pre-1975) to feature the ondes martenot



## Prodromides

Mid-20th century compositions utilizing the ondes martenot hailed predominantly from the French.

Select up to 4 favorites (or those which you are most familiar with).

There's purportedly over 300 musical works which call upon the services of the ondes martenot, and one source claims there's upwards to 1,000 pieces written for the ondes!

No matter how many exist, they won't all fit into a poll of 15 maximum entries, so feel free to vote for "other" if an opus with the ondes is not mentioned above.

Other composers who have reportedly written for the ondes include Henri Tomasi, Cemal Reşit Rey, Tristan Murail, Darius Milhaud, Arthur Honegger, Sylvano Bussotti & Pierre Boulez.


----------



## Prodromides

*bump*

... so that other TC members who may have missed this thread can place votes.

In the meantime, I found this website devoted to the ondes martenot:

http://www.ondes-martenot.net/omdb/omdb_composition.php


----------



## quack

Definitely Scelsi's _Uaxuctum_ as he is one of my favourite composers. I don't tend to pick out instruments when I listen to music and the ondes martenot does integrate well and not stand out anyway in orchestral works so several of these I didn't know had electric elements. When it wafted out of the orchestra in _le buisson ardent_ I was listening too the other day t certainly made me smile. Messiaen's _Fête des Belles Eaux_ would be my second choice as the instruments take centre stage in that.


----------

